# "Most Quiet" in your Yearbook



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, did anyone get the Most Quiet senior superlative in their high school year book? 

I personally didn't, two others got it and I was so relived. Was so nervous they would choose me during that week. It could be that I was more quiet than the two that won and didn't get it because enough people didn't know to vote for me lol.

I hate this particular superlative, no one likes it and no one who wins it wants it. It's like a big slap in the face to us quiet people >.>


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

My high school had too many students to do that but in 8th grade I got most quiet or most shy one of the two.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I won the "most shy" superlative. I didn't care to be honest, because pretty much everyone already knew it and I was graduating in a month, which was all I thought about. That whole senior notables thing at my school was stupid though. They had retarded categories like "shoe king".


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I didn't get nominated for anything - I was relieved at _that_. I didn't want to be - plus why would I spend £15 a book filled with people I don't care about! No but I did have a good time at school, I did however, write a really formal recommendation for my school instead of writing a goodbye message which was embarrassing, I didn't realise that's what we were supposed to do.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Fortunately, no. My school has many people in it so they wouldn't know that I'm shy and quiet.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

My yearbook stated ''world's most obedient'', or to translate more accurate, ''at his place''.

High school years was hell for me, after the first year I didn't talked to anyone in school, but at home I could be myself and had no problems among friends. I was living 2 different lives.


----------



## Roseability (Nov 12, 2012)

My school didn't have a 'yearbook' but I'm pretty sure I'd have avoided 'most shy' or 'most quiet' because most people didn't even know who I was. In my final year even my teachers still didn't know who I was! They thought I was another guy who bore a very slight resemblance to me - but not enough to justify any sort of confusion.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My best friend at the time had gotten the "most quiet" spot. I thought it was a bit ironic, because she was more outgoing than me and people noticed her a lot more. Goes to show that "I" was really the most quiet, because people failed to notice me at all. I was so quiet and invisible they didn't even consider me.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I was almost nominated, but then everyone in my class started yelling out someone else's name. That made me relieved.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Thankfully, my high school never gave out titles like that. I got nominated for neatest handwriting though :yay. Most of the categories were still retarded.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

No... I got most artistic. I don't remember a most quiet title at my school.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not even in the yearbook and didn't go to the graduation, imagine that


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't even remember if we had that category. I did get voted "funniest". Don't know how the hell that happened or what it was supposed to really mean.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm surprised there's a title called Most Shy/Quiet. My High School would never put anything that could be possibly negative as a title. :/

I remember we have one for Sports, art, music, politics, friendliest, smile, fashion, success, and smarts. And that's about it.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I didn't get nominated for anything - I was relieved at _that_. I didn't want to be - plus why would I spend £15 a book filled with people I don't care about! No but I did have a good time at school, I did however, write a really formal recommendation for my school instead of writing a goodbye message which was embarrassing, I didn't realise that's what we were supposed to do.


Your yearbook was cheap, mine costed me $75.00. I never got nominated for anything and I only had like one picture in it.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> I'm surprised there's a title called Most Shy/Quiet. My High School would never put anything that could be possibly negative as a title. :/
> 
> I remember we have one for Sports, art, music, politics, friendliest, smile, fashion, success, and smarts. And that's about it.


Right? Do they actually think anyone would want to win that?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Almost got that title. Luckily i wasn't that popular of a quiet kid. My senior year was my most outgoing year, that might have something to do with it as well.


----------



## Mauler1919 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, I was voted most quiet; presumably by unanimous decision.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Surprisingly I wasn't voted as the most quiet in my high school yearbook, I was actually voted, a long with three other people, as the most likely to succeed. I was surprised by that, and I thought :did other people really see as one of the most likely to succeed? And then I thought, well I'm battling through this anxiety that I have and I've been strong and haven't given up. I've done things that other people have done along with the anxieties that I have. And I have a lot to share and offer to the world and I have a unique view on things and I know I can accomplish great things if I get over these fears that I have. It's given me a sort of motivation: yes, I can succeed!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Every year.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I didn't get nominated for anything - I was relieved at _that_. I didn't want to be - plus why would I spend £15 a book filled with people I don't care about! No but I did have a good time at school, I did however, write a really formal recommendation for my school instead of writing a goodbye message which was embarrassing, I didn't realise that's what we were supposed to do.


Jeez, for us a yearbook is 70 dollars! I wouldnt take one for free however.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> why would I spend £15...?


LOL now I sound really cheap :blush


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Nope. I got "most likely to die of senioritis" hah


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

The title I got sounds worse .... "Most Reclusive"


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Damn, the ones in the $70s are still cheap! Ours was like $100, maybe a little more. They even started a payment plan for it. Even if it was 15 I wouldn't have bought it though.

I wasn't voted anything. I didn't fill any senior surveys, nothing. I didn't care.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

There weren't many students in my graduating class, so we did the "perfect senior" and everyone had a good quality chosen....


....I got perfect height. I'm 5'2. Average! Obviously they had nothing better to give me. :no


----------



## GerrysKid (Oct 17, 2012)

I got that "honor" in 8th grade. In highschool, I got the most votes for it, but they asked if I would accept it. I told them no and that I thought it was disrespectful. When I was younger, when people would say "omg You're so quiet!" I would say thanks for reminding me, I had no idea...... And to some people it was more "yes....i know...do you know you're fat/ugly?" Ugh!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I did not get nominated for anything. In fact, I decided to omit myself from the yearbook entirely. Partly because I didn't want to be in it, partly because I'm a lazy *******.

It's funny though, a couple years ago a classmate (on facebook) liked a "_Being nice to the quiet kid so he wont kill me_" page, which she told me was me after having "liked" her little status. :lol


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i was nominated for best smile, i didnt win.... i have no idea how though cause i hardly ever smile... im really self conscious about my smile... maybe it was some knid of joke or sopmething


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I got something like that in the dumb middle school mag - as if middle school wasn't hell enough. Why do that? The deck was stacked against us all along.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

nah My high school didn't have that. I remember we had a most popular or best looking, and someone's parents complained so that got cut from the yearbook.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

I was nominated, but lost to the other guy because he was more popular. I'm still pretty annoyed about that. I'd have liked to have gotten a little bit of recognition for being ignored all that time.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I repeated my senior year, so I was in there twice. 

But the lucky thing was that my school didn't have things like that. We just had our names listed. 

I do have an embarrassing thing, though. I was interviewed for a piece on my music, and I was featured in my first Senior yearbook, with a quote from me talking about what instruments I play, the songs I write, and how I plan to become famous. Then, they grabbed some random picture, that was taken when I wasn't looking, which was horrible. I felt incredibly embarrassed, not because of the quote there, but because of the picture of me that accompanied it.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thankfully, my High school or K-8 didn't have anything like that. It's like to someone fat, awarding them the 'Most Fattest' award, at least that's how i see it. 

Then again to the people who like their shyness or who have more of that 'this is who I am' mentality I think I won't mind it. I see SA as a major block to my real self so I would take this award as an insult.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

The "Most shy" superlative always baffled me. And I'm surprised to see that it was in many other schools' yearbooks as well. Shyness isn't exactly a revered trait in western society. Thankful, I didn't win. I came from a fairly large high school so I don't think most members of my class knew who I was.



RenegadeReloaded said:


> My yearbook stated ''world's most obedient'', or to translate more accurate, ''at his place''.
> 
> High school years was hell for me, after the first year I didn't talked to anyone in school, but at home I could be myself and had no problems among friends. I was living 2 different lives.


Wha?! That's even worse than "Most shy/quiet." Why would that be in the yearbook?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

At the end of year 12, we had an informal presentation that I didn't attend.

My friend at the time relayed the information that I was voted my quietest person in year 12! That's really bad...

Now I make an effort to be more vocal with my thoughts..


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I've never even heard of that yearbook distinction. It's pretty ridiculous because whoever the truly most quiet person is, no one's going to vote for them.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Wha?! That's even worse than "Most shy/quiet." Why would that be in the yearbook?


My teacher thought of it. Actually, it's a term that can't be translated exactly into english, but the translations I found is obedient, quiet.

Actually, it was a compliment coming from an adult that could be my mom, as the term means a teenager who always listens, does what he is told, ain't causing no troubles at all, and stays at his place, and at school SA made me like that.

On the other hand, it's not a compliment as I was seen as boring in the eyes of my classmates who used to do all crazy s*its, made bad jokes with the teachers, party hard, those american pie movie kinda things.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> My teacher thought of it. Actually, it's a term that can't be translated exactly into english, but the translations I found is obedient, quiet.
> 
> Actually, it was a compliment coming from an adult that could be my mom, as the term means a teenager who always listens, does what he is told, ain't causing no troubles at all, and stays at his place, and at school SA made me like that.
> 
> On the other hand, it's not a compliment as I was seen as boring in the eyes of my classmates who used to do all crazy s*its, made bad jokes with the teachers, party hard, those american pie movie kinda things.


Oh, I know that it was meant to be a compliment from a teacher's perceptive. I was extremely compliant in school and all of my teachers adored me. I made their jobs easy. But when people think about what kind of personality traits they'd like, compliancy usually isn't on the list. "Obedience" in particular makes me think of a dog blindly doing what he's told. Don't get me wrong, I think its an extremely important trait to get through life. Obeying laws will keep you out of jail (and if you do have a run-in with a police officer, you better be submissive). Most people work for somebody else, and keeping their boss (and clients) happy is essential to keeping their jobs. Compromise is important for maintaining friendships and a relationship. I don't mind being compliant. But I don't want "obedient" to be the first adjective to come to people's minds when they think of me. I'm a person. Not a tool to use.


----------



## Fajita (Apr 14, 2009)

maninabox said:


> The title I got sounds worse .... "Most Reclusive"


Yeah, I agree this one does seem worse. Where do they come up with these things? 

I was voted 'Most Quiet' or whatever it was in junior high. I didn't get it in high school, presumably because most people didn't even know who I was. The girl who did get it in my high school was definitely not as quiet as I was.

I guess I never really thought about it before, but I agree this shouldn't be one of the senior superlatives. It's certainly not something I want to be recognized for. I got enough of the 'Why are you so quiet?' or 'Do you talk?' or 'Why don't you talk?' as it was.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I actually have quite a few of these written in my yearbook, and whenever I go through it and see these comments I can't help, but recoil in some sort of quasi-regret. Definitely of the neatly written "You're a very nice and quiet kid. You should talk more!" (insert smiley face) type.

Things have certainly changed, but I can't help but wonder how much more I would've gotten out of people and the social satisfaction I so desperately needed, had I been as aware of how I am nowadays, as I was back then.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I didn't get voted for anything, and I only appeared in my individual picture. I don't have a copy.

School was not a good time for me and I have become so much more than that awkward and shy schoolgirl. I'll never love myself but I can appreciate how much I have grown, I want my old self put behind me.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

i got the friendliest person


----------

